# Bee's by post



## Guest (Jul 24, 2004)

Hy 

Im Robert and y duno were im gona get some bee's by post if u now where pleas contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Why don't you do a google search? Though, it is a bit late in the year to be getting package bees. I got mine from a bee supply store, but that place only sells them in the spring.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

try looking at the links post on this forum. that will lead you to some bees.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

I want to find,what I can do to eliminate the cristalized on honey one time,to keep on jars for long period of time.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

All honey will crystalize, in time. 

Heating will return it to the liquid form, and most store-bought honey HAS been heated. Heating is ALSO hard on the flavor, which is why beekeeper-bought honey is tastier.

If your honey has crystalized, I would simply warm it up until it is liquid again.


----------

